# Dante's Inferno



## mlee49 (Dec 17, 2009)

So this game is gonna be sick!  This might be reason enough for a PS3 for me.  I've been following this game for a while and I have very high expectations.  The gameplay seems to be hacker/slasher, very similar to God of War but what sets it apart is the SICK graphics, disturbing audio, and of course the plot(going through the 9 circles of Hell). 

Official site:

http://www.dantesinferno.com/home.action


Even have a anime to be released along the same time lines, might be halfway decent:

http://teaser-trailer.com/2009/11/dantes-inferno-movie-trailer.html

Game officially releases in Feb 2010, but I hope we see more from it asap! 

Epic Wallpaper:


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2009)

Holy shit! I may have to get this game when it comes out. Looks like a cross between Ninja Gaiden 2 and Hexen.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 17, 2009)

It looks good, I think I will have to play the demo first though.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so pissed this isn't being released on PC, but its backed by EA so what else do we PC gamers expect.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 17, 2009)

Will there be demo for PS3?and when demo will be awailable?


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 17, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Will there be demo for PS3?and when demo will be awailable?



Demo is available on ps3, definitely played through it.

It feels exactly like God of War, no questions asked.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 17, 2009)

I DL'd the demo yesterday, haven't installed it yet though. Been watching it here and there, wasn't sure if it would get shot down by protestors, or how badly it would deviate from the poem. We'll see if I like it.


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 17, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Holy shit! I may have to get this game when it comes out. Looks like a cross between Ninja Gaiden 2 and Hexen.



I just may have to get this game when I get my PS3 from my bro. Hexen, bring me back to the N64 days lol. That game was confusing at first. It was just an evil game


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> I just may have to get this game when I get my PS3 from my bro. Hexen, bring me back to the N64 days lol. That game was confusing at first. It was just an evil game



Still have it on the N64. I must have beaten that game 60 times on co-op mode.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 17, 2009)

yestarday i looked on psn network and there was no demo,i even writed on search and it found only wallpapers.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 17, 2009)

Ever since I saw this game in Game Informer several months ago I've been hunting down PC info/release date.  Supposed talk is this will be released on PC shortly after the console release but that is just forum talk.  I really hope this comes to PC.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 17, 2009)

i have also been watching this game for a while. Can't wait. Hope it's as gory as they say it will be.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just decided to play some Iced Earth.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 17, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Ever since I saw this game in Game Informer several months ago I've been hunting down PC info/release date.  Supposed talk is this will be released on PC shortly after the console release but that is just forum talk.  I really hope this comes to PC.



Please tell me your not joking!  A PC release would be EPIC!



HolyCow02 said:


> i have also been watching this game for a while. Can't wait. Hope it's as gory as they say it will be.



I hope its so gory it will get banned in Australia. Lol


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 17, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I hope its so gory it will get banned in Australia. Lol



Cmon now, I'm sure Australia banned Super Mario Brothers because of the poor Goomba squashing.


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 17, 2009)

when was the last PS3 game released for PC as well?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 17, 2009)

Arciks said:


> yestarday i looked on psn network and there was no demo,i even writed on search and it found only wallpapers.



Its not out on Demo in the uK yet, so just make yourself a US account on your PS3 and download it from the US PlayStation Store.....I just did and the games fucking great....I just defeat 'Death' lol


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 17, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> when was the last PS3 game released for PC as well?



This isn't a PS3 exclusive, but there are plenty of games that come out on PS3 and PC. Similar to this would be Devil May Cry 4, platformer etc etc.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 17, 2009)

This will probably show my age but everytime I see the wallpaper it reminds of the insert of the Guns N Roses album "Appetite for Destruction" before that whole censorshit got ahold of it and changed it.  Fitting I'd say.


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 17, 2009)

i didn't know it wasn't a PS3 exclusive. but my point was how many games for PS3 eventually come out for PC? DMC4...wasn't that a multi-platform game?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 21, 2009)

It looks interesting . . . but not sure if I'll give it a go or not.

Big fan of The Divine Comedy, here, and not all that thrilled with the butchering of the poem's plot . . .

But, if nothing else, it might grow some interest for players into reading one of the most epic poesm of all time.


----------



## olithereal (Dec 21, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Just decided to play some Iced Earth.



Yes! Love this god damn song 

Been waiting for a while on this one. Im gonna try to see if I can d/l the demo


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wish this game was on PC.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 22, 2009)

I got the demo but i haven't installed it yet. I'm sucked into beating Mass Effect


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Wish this game was on PC.



x2  I've officially given up on wishing for PC releases but maybe if I believe hard enough....


----------



## mipowell29 (Dec 23, 2009)

This Game GT5, the Drake series, and Killzone 2 are the main reasons that I chose to go Sony over Microsoft when it game to a system


----------



## mipowell29 (Dec 23, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> when was the last PS3 game released for PC as well?



Uh MW2?


----------



## olithereal (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok I just played the demo...wow. This game is gonna be amazing. I'm left begging for more! I got this love/hate relation with demos. They make me pissed because I want to play more of the god damn game.

This, Mass Effect 2, BFBC2...this Q1 is gonna be great !


----------



## mipowell29 (Jan 4, 2010)

Played the demo, and so far i love this game, it seems like a mix between god of war and an RPG


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2010)

Gluttony? Dante? Is this a spinoff of Full Metal Alchemist?


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 4, 2010)

mipowell29 said:


> Uh MW2?



that was released on 360 as well. i mean a PS3 game exclusive that was later released for PC, not cross-platform


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2010)

i played the demo on the ps3. nice boobage! however, the game is pretty boring.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i played the demo on the ps3. nice boobage! however, the game is pretty boring.



I tend to agree. Feels like they tried to rip off ninja gaiden and failed.


----------



## mipowell29 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yesterday when i popped into game stop I saw a display for this game and it looked like it said that it was coming out for PC, PS3, and Xbox. But I don't know if this was just laziness on the part of the game stop employees to put it in that kind of display.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jan 6, 2010)

If i remember right EA hired actors to protest the game at E3 to bad no one really noticed


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 6, 2010)

Well Gamestop.com only shows the 360,PS3, and PSP.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 6, 2010)

played the demo as well. Reminded me a whole lot of Ninja Gaiden (which I loved). I think it will be good as you can either go good or evil, and your choice makes certain enemies easier than others. I wanna see how it plays out.


----------



## mipowell29 (Jan 7, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Well Gamestop.com only shows the 360,PS3, and PSP.



Yea, I must have just assumed that the 360 meant it was for PC as well


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bump, scheduled release in two weeks.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 30, 2010)

I put it on preoder on PS3 some while ago,but than I changed my mind and put preoder on PC version to get it 10£ cheaper.So I liked the demo and cant wait for Fversion


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2010)

So looks like this game flopped.... :shadedshu I'm bummed to say the least.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 11, 2010)

It didn't flop, it seems ok, just a GOW knockoff, which isn't a bad thing. But GOW next month will beat this into the earth.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, after going threw the reviews, I made it to which when it comes to the bargain bins I'll grab it.. I'll put more money on GOW..


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the look of this game, reminds me of golden axe if anything ha ha


----------



## lemode (Feb 11, 2010)

I did want to see the anime that was released as a companion to the game. Got it yesterday from netflix and watched it last night. Good story and execution…but based on that movie, I don’t have any desire to go through the game. Hack N Slash games get boring within 10 minutes to me.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah it's a hack and slash at it's core, but the upgrade path-ways are a nice touch.  REALLY disappointed that there's no PC love.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 12, 2010)

in the end i didnt buy  this game.decidet to save some money.


----------

